# I've Been Blogged!!!



## topcat (May 19, 2009)

Wow! I am so thrilled........

My Mothers Day Tribute photo and the recipe for my Sweetpea Delight soap have been featured in Soap Queen's 'Soap and the Finer Things in Life' blogspot! The Aussie supplier I used for the FO and colours in this soap, stocks only Brambleberry FOs and has a good relationship with Anne-Marie. Aussie Soap Supplies have also included the pic and recipe on their website over here. I am so proud and so humbled to have had such a wide-reaching impact with my picture......wow, again.......

http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/2009/05/ ... -soap.html

Tanya 

Edited to include the Aussie Soap Supplies webpage:-

http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Sw ... p-219.html


----------



## ChrissyB (May 19, 2009)

Tanya, do I have to get out the pom poms again!!  
Go you good thing!!
That is certainly a notch in your soapmaking bedpost!!

BTW: Beautiful soap, lovely colours, great swirls, and I bet the FO smells great.
In your instructions, you said you mixed your colourants with glycerine, can you elaborate on that a little bit for me?

PS BTW: :shock: 
How pretty is Nizzy's butterflies in the mist? That's those moulds that we rushed out to get from Aldi and I sent some up to Mary. Knew that they would come in useful sometime!!


----------



## topcat (May 19, 2009)

I know!!!

Chrissy, that is written that way because Brambleberry don't stock the liquid brites for CP which I used.  I have edited my first post to include the Aussie Soap Supplies webpage link so Aussies can see which colours I used.

Tanya   

BTW - Yes those Nizzy soaps are so pretty!


----------



## pepperi27 (May 19, 2009)

Isn't that just the greatest feeling ever! Congratulations i'm super happy for you!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Congratulations , your star is difinitely on the rise. All that hard work is paying off , big time . Way to go.    

Kitn


----------



## LJA (May 19, 2009)

I saw this yesterday, Topcat!!  Go YOU!!!  It was a great picture and great soaps!  Congratulations!


----------



## ChrissyB (May 19, 2009)

Yep those soaps are so pretty...hmmm I have all those ingredients.... :wink:


----------



## heyjude (May 19, 2009)

Kudos!  Very well deserved too!    

Jude


----------



## studioalamode (May 19, 2009)

The soap is so beautiful, and the picture is "picture perfect"!

Congrats on the honor that has been bestowed upon you!  Revel in the delight... you deserve it!


----------



## Dixie (May 19, 2009)

My goodness! your famous! Can I have your autograph? 
LoL
That really is fabulous, congradulations!!


----------



## Lindy (May 19, 2009)

Tanya that is soooooo wonderful and so well deserved...you go girl!


----------



## heartsong (May 19, 2009)

*x*

  that is such great news!   i'm so happy for you!!!   

everytime i go to the blog my server locks up, so i'll have to wait til i get home to a dsl line.  i so wanted to read about your soaps!

was it the pretty pink ones with the victorian picture and such?


----------



## topcat (May 19, 2009)

Thank you everyone!  

Monet - yes that _is_ the soap and the pic and I am really pleased my Nanna's photo is getting such exposure too.  she was my best friend when I was a girl and so lovely.

Tanya


----------



## bombus (May 19, 2009)

I would like to add my congrats! What a great job! Now your business should soar!


----------



## Becky (May 19, 2009)

Is that your photo that was in the Saponifier as well?


----------



## topcat (May 20, 2009)

Yes Becky - that's the one!

Tanya


----------

